# Been using head and shoulders but I saw this - should I stop?



## Wheyman

Been using head and shoulders as my hair looks like the alps if i dont. But I have seen this on facebook Im so scared.

People have been getting some kind of infestation in their skin. 

looks gross, my friend says its because head and shoulders is made of maggots that eat the dead skin thats how it works.

Anyone got this from head and shoulders yet?


----------



## JuggernautJake

head and shoulders also makes me grow a lotus pod on my back


----------



## BettySwallocks

yeah on my bell end.


----------



## 1manarmy

this has to be a joke


----------



## Gary29

1manarmy said:


> this has to be a joke


A **** one.


----------



## Wheyman

JuggernautJake said:


> head and shoulders also makes me grow a lotus pod on my back


oh its called a lotus pod infection, makes sense as it kinda looks like one


----------



## seandog69

pffft you all complain about wanting to get bigger and so go on a cycle but neglect to use head and shoulders to become the next step of human evolution, get on my level and be one with the hive


----------



## GGLynch89

I give this thread a Mongloid/10


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

dude - I just got this image out of my head.

Back in the shower i go...


----------



## JuggernautJake

FlunkyTurtle said:


> dude - I just got this image out of my head.
> 
> Back in the shower i go...


you think thats bad...I just googled "lotus pod infection" couple of rows down on google images...absolutely rancid picture on there that made me say "fu.ck me" out loud


----------



## Wheyman

JuggernautJake said:


> you think thats bad...I just googled "lotus pod infection" couple of rows down on google images...absolutely rancid picture on there that made me say "fu.ck me" out loud


nver buy eye drops from the market


----------



## kuju

It's. A. Scam.

No really....


----------



## JuggernautJake

Wheyman said:


> nver buy eye drops from the market


have a look lower down the images page then this...not gonna post it because its pretty graphic like...but its an eye related one lol


----------



## Wheyman

JuggernautJake said:


> have a look lower down the images page then this...not gonna post it because its pretty graphic like...but its an eye related one lol


Screwworm? nah thats fake mate, screwworms a scam


----------



## JuggernautJake

Wheyman said:


> Screwworm? nah thats fake mate, screwworms a scam


yeah that one...looked real to me...if its fake then its defo a practical effect because its not a photo shop


----------



## Wheyman

JuggernautJake said:


> yeah that one...looked real to me...if its fake then its defo a practical effect because its not a photo shop


im kidding its the other way round, what you saw was real, real as it gets son.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

JuggernautJake said:


> you think thats bad...I just googled "lotus pod infection" couple of rows down on google images...absolutely rancid picture on there that made me say "fu.ck me" out loud


Still got goosebumps feel genuinely sick.

Apparently it's a type of phobia? talking about it at work and some other woman is propery freaky about it as well.


----------



## Wheyman

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Still got goosebumps feel genuinely sick.
> 
> Apparently it's a type of phobia? talking about it at work and some other woman is propery freaky about it as well.


same here, great for my Intermittant fasting, 45 mins into my eating window and still not hungry, which as im on a cut is a good thing.


----------



## bartonz20let

JuggernautJake said:


> you think thats bad...I just googled "lotus pod infection" couple of rows down on google images...absolutely rancid picture on there that made me say "fu.ck me" out loud


Fooks sake, why did I just google that.

Eyes are itching now


----------



## Wheyman

bartonz20let said:


> Fooks sake, why did I just google that.
> 
> Eyes are itching now


itching eyes is the first sign


----------



## JuggernautJake

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Still got goosebumps feel genuinely sick.
> 
> Apparently it's a type of phobia? talking about it at work and some other woman is propery freaky about it as well.


it doesn't make me squeamish per se...but it does put me in a bad mood seeing people that have some horrendous condition or disgusting growth/deformity...something about seeing a mutilated human just makes me upset...


----------



## bartonz20let

Wheyman said:


> itching eyes is the first sign


Off to go gouge my eyes out with the closest available fork then, I'll report back and let you know if I managed to stem the infection


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

JuggernautJake said:


> it doesn't make me squeamish per se...but it does put me in a bad mood seeing people that have some horrendous condition or disgusting growth/deformity...something about seeing a mutilated human just makes me upset...


Bro you ever seen the tree bloke?

Now that made me feel sick.


----------



## JuggernautJake

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Bro you ever seen the tree bloke?
> 
> Now that made me feel sick.


Yeah horrible :/ ....arnt we lucky? makes me not want to complain about 1st world problems and trivial **** like that


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

JuggernautJake said:


> it doesn't make me squeamish per se...but it does put me in a bad mood seeing people that have some horrendous condition or disgusting growth/deformity...something about seeing a mutilated human just makes me upset...


http://thechive.com/2009/12/18/the-human-tree-man-warning-graphic-13-photos/


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

JuggernautJake said:


> Yeah horrible :/ ....arnt we lucky? makes me not want to complain about 1st world problems and trivial **** like that


Does make you think how lucky you are when your moaning about a bit of acne on your back that's self inflicted lol


----------



## Wheyman

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Does make you think how lucky you are when your moaning about a bit of acne on your back that's self inflicted lol


yes or a little bit of Jasmin Pod infestation caused by first world worries like dandruff


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Wheyman said:


> yes or a little bit of Jasmin Pod infestation caused by first world worries like dandruff


Well yes that one is fake, but theres a lot of ****ed up skin conditions about.


----------



## Wheyman

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Well yes that one is fake, but theres a lot of ****ed up skin conditions about.


Fake?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/scams/headshoulders.asp

Bunch of jessies


----------



## Wheyman

does anyone know if Tgel does this to you as well as im starting to malt like its snowing here


----------



## Wheyman

or morrisons own?


----------



## Guest

LOL. All photo shop. They do it with little faces in their as well. Very good though


----------



## Wheyman

Anyone else caught this?


----------



## Wheyman

anyone


----------



## TLWFAP

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/trypophobia

Yes, it's fake as ****. I've no idea why I find the images so repulsive but thankfully they're completely false.


----------



## Wheyman

TLWFAP said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/trypophobia
> 
> Yes, it's fake as ****. I've no idea why I find the images so repulsive but thankfully they're completely false.


how does that explain my eye?


----------



## Wheyman

Anyone know what to do with my eye?


----------



## SickCurrent

Wheyman said:


> Been using head and shoulders as my hair looks like the alps if i dont. But I have seen this on facebook Im so scared.
> 
> People have been getting some kind of infestation in their skin.
> View attachment 153501
> 
> 
> looks gross, my friend says its because head and shoulders is made of maggots that eat the dead skin thats how it works.
> 
> Anyone got this from head and shoulders yet?


Get this mate it was advised to me by my derm when I had acne issues [which dandruff contributes too]. I've been using it for years. Very kind to the skin


----------



## 39005

post some real ones, botfly vids are good - dont think head and shoulders will do much to get rid of the buggers tho...






*when the video ends you will see another one advertised in the bottom left corner that says 'incredible bot fly removal' , which is a number of botfly larvae removed from a primate - i would not recommend watching it if you are eating your dinner. (botflys are real these are not special effects or poor photoshop efforts)


----------



## Wheyman

arrrgghh


----------



## kuju

aqualung said:


> post some real ones, botfly vids are good - dont think head and shoulders will do much to get rid of the buggers tho...
> 
> *when the video ends you will see another one advertised in the bottom left corner that says 'incredible bot fly removal' , which is a number of botfly larvae removed from a primate - i would not recommend watching it if you are eating your dinner. (botflys are real these are not special effects or poor photoshop efforts)


Sweet jesus - WOW! Very cool and also.....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH! mg:


----------



## Wheyman

@Merkleman any thoughts


----------



## Wheyman

Merkleman said:


> Need another thread with more detail.


ok will do


----------



## Wheyman

its getting bigger


----------



## Wheyman

!


----------



## Fuark

Brahs i need help, i cut around mine to remove it, i just managed to stop the bleeding and now i have a weird substance growing on whats left of my face.....


----------



## Wheyman

Let me have a look


----------



## Fuark

Wheyman said:


> Let me have a look


Bro don't cut it out, it'll get worse. Try to put some bleach directly into the holes. Report back once done.


----------



## Wheyman

Fuark said:


> Bro don't cut it out, it'll get worse. Try to put some bleach directly into the holes. Report back once done.


G/f would not let me bleach it so she licked it and this happened


----------



## Fuark

Wheyman said:


> G/f would not let me bleach it so she licked it and this happened


----------



## Fuark

Entertainment at its finest buddy.


----------



## Wheyman

that eye pic just keeps making me feel ill. Love it great diet aid


----------



## Fuark

Merkleman said:


> Ffs brahs.. I saw your pictures and I decided to walk to the Chemist to get you both some antibiotics. I think I trood on something on the way there ffs my feet are killing..
> 
> HELP


FUARK BRAH YOU GOT TEETH......


----------



## Wheyman

Fuark said:


> FUARK BRAH YOU GOT TEETH......


I cant see for myself but is my eye getting worse?


----------



## Fuark

Wheyman said:


> I cant see for myself but is my eye getting worse?


Eugh fuark me, im out.


----------



## Wheyman

Fuark said:


> Eugh fuark me, im out.


what is it looking better?


----------



## Fuark

Wheyman said:


> what is it looking better?


Looks spot on mate, should be fine.......


----------



## Wheyman

Fuark said:


> Looks spot on mate, should be fine.......


great. weird as it feels like its moving.


----------



## Fuark

Get ya mrs to lick it clean.


----------



## Wheyman

Fuark said:


> Get ya mrs to lick it clean.


I havent seen her for days


----------



## Fuark

Wheyman said:



> I havent seen her for days


Found a solution online for you buddy.

You need 2 bottles of this sh1t.










Step 1. Remove the caps.

Step 2. Grab a bottle in each hand

Step 3. Tilt your head back so your eyes are facing directly up.

Step 4. Pour the bottles directly into the eye, keeping them open at all times.

Step 5. Wait, within 10minutes you will have your eyes back.

GOOD LUCK BRAH!


----------



## Wheyman

cheers back to this now


----------



## keenkig

This is really a disease? Looks disgusting.


----------

